# Satoru Iwata Passed Away on July 11th



## Hamusuta (Jul 12, 2015)

Nintendo Co., Ltd. deeply regrets to announce that President Satoru Iwata passed away on July 11, 2015 due to a bile duct growth.

I'm so sad right now  Rest in peace <3

http://www.nintendo.co.jp/ir/pdf/2015/150713e.pdf


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Jul 12, 2015)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO! He was my favorite!


----------



## Cadbberry (Jul 12, 2015)

I am crying, this is a terrible tragedy and we will all love what he did for us..


----------



## BellGreen (Jul 12, 2015)

Rest in peace


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jul 12, 2015)

He did amazing things with Nintendo. This is a very sad loss, indeed. 
Rest in peace, Iwata.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Jul 12, 2015)

Don't tell me Nintendo will get worse without him around.


----------



## Dinosaurz (Jul 12, 2015)

I just came to see if anyone has posted this, RIP. He will be missed by many


----------



## JCnator (Jul 12, 2015)

When I read the title, I thought we were in for a late April Fools joke, Hoo boy I was proven wrong. 

And thus, another important era of Nintendo has finally come to an end. I wonder what kind of direction would the same company take in the next ten years or so.


----------



## Jas0n (Jul 12, 2015)

Rest in peace, banana man.


----------



## Heyden (Jul 12, 2015)

what?! noo :c
rip


----------



## spCrossing (Jul 12, 2015)

This is so heartbreaking :c

Rest in peace, good sir.
You brought us so many good games over the years.


----------



## PinkWater (Jul 12, 2015)

Aw, great. First, E3 and now this. I really hope this isn't a sign of bad things to come. RIP, dear sir. See you in Coin Heaven.


----------



## Cress (Jul 12, 2015)

Jas0n said:


> Rest in peace, banana man.



I will directly miss him. :_(


----------



## Cadbberry (Jul 12, 2015)

I am hoping Nintendo will last without him but that man was a genius and will be missed greatly


----------



## Dinosaurz (Jul 12, 2015)

My childhood hero, in a way. Nintendo got me through so much, from the age of 6 playing my game boy whenever I could, and my ds lite on the bus just playing Nintendogs. A small part of me has gone... I feel terrible now. R.I.P he shall be missed. R.I.P


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Jul 12, 2015)

PinkWater said:


> Aw, great. First, E3 and now this. I really hope this isn't a sign of bad things to come. RIP, dear sir. See you in Coin Heaven.


Oh boy I hope not. They need to get their things straight.

He's not going to Coin Heaven. He's going to the Overthere. But he's not a video game character, but you get the picture. (I think)


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jul 12, 2015)

Jas0n said:


> Rest in peace, banana man.








He was a great banana man.


----------



## Klave (Jul 12, 2015)

I'm so sad to hear this. I loved seeing him on Nintendo Directs and the Mii fighter reveal last year. He will be missed. :c


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Jul 12, 2015)

ShinyYoshi said:


> He was a great banana man.


At least they have a puppet to remember him by.


----------



## FireNinja1 (Jul 12, 2015)

Rest in peace Iwata, you will be dearly missed by the Nintendo community.


----------



## radical6 (Jul 12, 2015)

**** I JUST WOKE UP AND SAW THIS AND IM SO UPSET GOD


----------



## Applelicious (Jul 12, 2015)

Oh wow this is so sad didn't know he pass away I grew up mostly playing Nintendo games my first system was a nes and then an snes when I was older.

R.I.P Iwata you will never be forgotten thank you so much for everything you have done for us.


----------



## Dinosaurz (Jul 12, 2015)

I think we should have a R.I.P Iwata banner at the top of the screen...


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Jul 12, 2015)

Slammint said:


> I think we should have a R.I.P Iwata banner at the top of the screen...


Yes, the TBT staff need to do this.


----------



## Dinosaurz (Jul 12, 2015)

Can someone PM a mod? He deserves it. R.I.P


----------



## PinkWater (Jul 12, 2015)

Paperboy012305 said:


> Oh boy I hope not. They need to get their things straight.
> 
> He's not going to Coin Heaven. He's going to the Overthere. But he's not a video game character, but you get the picture. (I think)



I WAS GONNA PUT THAT, but then I was like, 'Nah, no one's gonna get that.'


----------



## Kirindrake (Jul 12, 2015)

Just saw this a little bit ago. R.I.P. Satoru Iwata.  And thank you for everything you've done.


----------



## PlasmaPower (Jul 12, 2015)

This is very depressing... :'( 

Rest in peace, Mr. Iwata...


----------



## Shimmer (Jul 12, 2015)

I was told this just a few minutes ago! 
R.I.P. you were a great man and were adorable on the Directs. Nintendo Direct will not be the same without him.


----------



## boujee (Jul 12, 2015)

Rest in power


----------



## ObeseMudkipz (Jul 12, 2015)

The mods should put back the puppet of him from E3


----------



## LaBelleFleur (Jul 12, 2015)

Shocked and saddened to hear the news.
R.I.P. Mr. Iwata, thank you for everything you did for Nintendo, the gaming community & gamers around the world.


----------



## Dinosaurz (Jul 12, 2015)

ObeseMudkipz said:


> The mods should put back the puppet of him from E3



No, that's just creepy.


----------



## pokedude729 (Jul 12, 2015)

requiescat in pace. You will be missed.

Now who will bring information directly to you?


----------



## brutalitea (Jul 12, 2015)

Rest in peace

Hope those pricks messing with his wikipedia page get banned.


----------



## Dinosaurz (Jul 12, 2015)

Tae said:


> Rest in peace
> 
> Hope those pricks messing with his wikipedia page get banned.



What's happening with that?


----------



## zoetrope (Jul 12, 2015)

I don't often feel connections to executives in large companies but Mr. Iwata was one of them.  My thoughts are going out to his loved ones.


----------



## Venn (Jul 12, 2015)

So sad..
Rest in Peace Mr. Iwata.


----------



## Cress (Jul 12, 2015)

pokedude729 said:


> Now who will bring information directly to you?



<---------      Wii Fit Trainer, she's already been in 1.


----------



## MysticDarkz (Jul 12, 2015)

MY BODY WASN'T READY FOR THESE NEWS :'(


----------



## Dinosaurz (Jul 12, 2015)

MysticDarkz said:


> MY BODY WASN'T READY FOR THESE NEWS :'(



Reggie*


----------



## Kaiserin (Jul 12, 2015)

In 2000, Iwata took a position at Nintendo as the head of its corporate planning division. When Hiroshi Yamauchi, the company's president since 1949, retired on May 31, 2002, Iwata succeeded as Nintendo's fourth president. He continued to help out at HAL as a consultant. He commented on Nintendo games in his section of Nintendo's Wii website, Iwata Asks. *Iwata also worked on The Legend of Zelda, Mario, and the Animal Crossing series of games.* He also played a cameo in WarioWare: Smooth Moves, where he is referred to as "Shop Manager Iwata". On April 24, 2013, he also took the role of Nintendo of America's CEO.[6] As one of his first changes as CEO of Nintendo of America, Iwata decided that they wouldn't hold large press conferences at E3, and instead have several smaller events, each aimed at a certain demographic.

Reading this broke my heart, he was such a great Man.</3


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Jul 12, 2015)

I'm ****ing broken. Out of nowhere he just died. #ThankYouIwata


----------



## Spongebob (Jul 12, 2015)

Rest in Peace Iwata... Rest in Peace... :'(


----------



## zeldagirl25 (Jul 12, 2015)

MysticDarkz said:


> MY BODY WASN'T READY FOR THESE NEWS :'(



Nobody's body was ready for this sad, sad news.... I've been crying for a while now.


----------



## HHoney (Jul 12, 2015)

My deepest condolences to all who knew Iwata personally, and all who knew him from all the amazing games he helped create.

Thank you. Truly, thank you Iwata.


----------



## crispmaples (Jul 12, 2015)

Thank you, Iwata, You've helped me with many nights of endless tears and gave me an escape for when things really hit the fan.


----------



## pokedude729 (Jul 12, 2015)

Now, I'll leave you guys with these nice remixes of 
N's Farewell from Black and White





and "I Don't want to say Goodbye" from Explorers of Sky


----------



## Kaiserin (Jul 12, 2015)

May he be Forever in our thoughts, Thank you Iwata so Much.
You done your part, you may now lay your head to rest.


----------



## erikaeliseh (Jul 12, 2015)

thats so sad  he was only 55! younger than both my parents :'(


----------



## MissLily123 (Jul 12, 2015)

Rest in peace... I will miss this guy dearly. Such a great man gone too soon


----------



## spCrossing (Jul 12, 2015)

I'm actually crying now. :'C

He made a lot of our favorite Nintendo games from our childhoods a reality, from Earthbound to Pok?mon Gold and Silver to a lot of Nintendo games he produced throughout the past years. He was a very passionate guy that try to make everybody happy even in the darkest of times. Hell after everyone **** talked about Nintendo's E3 this year, he personally came out and said that he'll try to make next year's E3 a great one, and unfortunately he's gone now...This is a really sad day for all of us and here

May he rest in piece.


----------



## Greninja (Jul 12, 2015)

R.I.P Mr.Iwata its a shame u had to go

also i find it ironic he died on 7-11


----------



## Voluptua Sneezelips (Jul 12, 2015)

Such sad news. Thank you Mr. Iwata. Thinking of his friends and family.


----------



## pokedude729 (Jul 12, 2015)

Also, I stole this from a comment on Gamnesia, but it was too perfect to pass up sharing.

This is Satoru Iwata. Now, most know him as the president of Nintendo, but guess what? He didn’t start out as a pencil-pusher, noooooo. This guy is a programming badass. Some of his feats include:

1. Programming Earthbound from scratch. This was a game where the original coding was a mess. But Iwata don’t care. He just completely did over the game and managed to make it work.

2. He ported the battle code of Pokemon Stadium to the Nintendo 64, WITHOUT ANY REFERENCE DOCUMENTS.

3. You know Gold and Silver? The most popular Pokemon games ever? Since Gamefreak was still kind of noobish, they managed to fill the cartridge with just Johto. What does Iwata do? He compressed it enough for them to fit Kanto in. That’s right - this mofo compressed an entire game down when the developers couldn’t figure out how to make it work. Iwata don’t care!
So, yeah. Between Sakurai, Miyamoto, Masuda, Tajiri, and Iwata, Nintendo is pretty much run by programming badasses.


----------



## Mayor Fern (Jul 12, 2015)

I just heard about this really sad news and I'm heart broken. Rest in peace Iwata  thank you for helping to create many fun times and memories. You will be loved and forever missed!


----------



## NewLeaf13 (Jul 12, 2015)

How tragic... my heart goes out to everyone at Nintendo, including Iwata's family.


----------



## pokeude14 (Jul 12, 2015)

I honestly don't know what to say that Hasn't already been said on this thread. All I can do is leave you with the most approriate song I could Think of:

"Don't Speak Her Name" from Fire Emblem Awakening


----------



## Vizionari (Jul 12, 2015)

So sad he passed away, he did a lot for Nintendo  Rest in peace, Mr. Iwata.


----------



## Murray (Jul 12, 2015)

wow he was only 55, this is super sad


----------



## Mercedes (Jul 12, 2015)

I'm crying my eyes out. ( I don't usally cry when people die. ) He..sigh..was an amazing person..


----------



## Cory (Jul 12, 2015)

rest in peace
i really cant say anything that has already been said
you have been amazing for nintendo and probably changed a lot of kids live with earthbound and other games


----------



## PlasmaPower (Jul 12, 2015)

Seeing all the things he's done has made me even more sad to see him go...

I think Mother 3's Theme of Love would fit Iwata's exit from this world...


----------



## Akimari (Jul 12, 2015)

My friend sent me this in my group chat:







RIP


----------



## Franny (Jul 12, 2015)

this is one of the saddest things ive heard in a while
i wasnt expecting to cry today yet here i am bawling my eyes out


----------



## AnEndlessOcean (Jul 12, 2015)

It's so weird and unexpected to actually be hearing about this.. :c May he rest in peace.


----------



## pokedude729 (Jul 12, 2015)

There's a petition doing around to immortalize Mr. Iwata in Zelda U, if you want to sign (It already has 85 signatures)

https://www.change.org/p/nintendo-immortalize-satoru-iwata-in-zelda-u


----------



## Kaiaa (Jul 12, 2015)

I'm pretty sad about this, he was always my favorite. I'm still in disbelief...


----------



## Thatweirdhetalian (Jul 12, 2015)

Paperboy012305 said:


> Don't tell me Nintendo will get worse without him around.


 I don't know, but it feels like we just lost a huge part of the soul of Nintendo.


----------



## erikaeliseh (Jul 12, 2015)

Rest in peace :'(


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jul 12, 2015)

Akimari said:


> My friend sent me this in my group chat:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh man, the feels with that :'(


----------



## Locket (Jul 12, 2015)

I saw this while playing Splatoon, I thought this was a joke, came on here, and BOOM. It was true. 

R.I.P.

This must reaaaally hurt Nintendo 


He missed his console! (The NX)


----------



## tokkio (Jul 12, 2015)

erikaeliseh said:


> View attachment 133053
> 
> Rest in peace :'(



reading that made me sadder though... 

he was such a great president.. i feel so empty rn... 

rest in peace..


----------



## erikaeliseh (Jul 12, 2015)

tokkio said:


> reading that made me sadder though...
> 
> he was such a great president.. i feel so empty rn...
> 
> rest in peace..



i know, seeing that just made me cry


----------



## piichinu (Jul 12, 2015)

erikaeliseh said:


> View attachment 133053
> 
> Rest in peace :'(



oh my god my heart


----------



## Astro Cake (Jul 12, 2015)

Gone too soon.


----------



## Yatogami (Jul 12, 2015)

A part of me died along with him..

Such a great and kind CEO, he truly will be missed
May he rest in peace, as he deserves.


----------



## Saylor (Jul 12, 2015)

I can't believe it.  He seemed like such a wonderful person and I've always really looked up to him. 

Rest in peace.


----------



## The Peanut Butter Fish (Jul 12, 2015)

No, I won't understand. ;-;


----------



## Laudine (Jul 12, 2015)

I have just heard the news. Can't believe he passed away so suddenly  RIP


----------



## Flop (Jul 12, 2015)

Such a sad day in the gaming community.   Rest in peace.   Please understand.


----------



## Javocado (Jul 12, 2015)

Rest in peace, Iwata.
Thanks for everything you have done.
You will be missed.


----------



## HopeForHyrule (Jul 12, 2015)

The more I read and see about this, the sadder it makes me. :'(

I just...I really have no words. I'm actually playing through my library of Kirby games right now so I can honor him, in my own bizarre way. He's the whole reason the games even exist and I will be forever grateful.

RIP, you wonderful man. I know my gaming screens will seem a litter dimmer now... </3


----------



## Thunder (Jul 12, 2015)

Had to do a double take the first time I saw it, died way too young.


----------



## Byngo (Jul 12, 2015)

oh shat 

RIP Satoru Iwata. :<


----------



## Jeremy (Jul 12, 2015)

I was very sad to hear this news earlier.  Not only was he the leader of Nintendo, but a genius programmer and game developer as well.

Goodbye, Iwata.


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Jul 12, 2015)

Iwata was truly a beautiful person. When Pokemon G/S was in the works and GameFreak had trouble fitting the game onto a 2MB Cartridge, he came in and compressed the game, leaving enough space for Kanto. When Earthbound was on the verge of cancellation, he came in and rewrote the game's coding, which gave us the classic we all know and love today. When Super Smash Bros. Melee was in development, he debugged the game to make sure that it got out on time.

Rest in Peace, Satoru Iwata. Nintendo, and the gaming community as a whole, wouldn't and won't be the same without you.


----------



## Valliecat (Jul 12, 2015)

This is very sad news. May he rest in peace. <3


----------



## Aeryka (Jul 13, 2015)

RIP Satoru Iwata.
 I was really shocked earlier today when I heard about it. He died so young and will be missed..


----------



## Oblivia (Jul 13, 2015)

The world lost a beautfiul and brilliant mind, and far too young.  The world of gaming definitely wouldn't be what it is today without him.

Rest in peace, Iwata.  Thank you for everything you've done.


----------



## mintellect (Jul 13, 2015)

This has made me very very sad. Rest in peace. :c


----------



## shunishu (Jul 13, 2015)

that's pretty sad :/ such a huge loss
(hope they release some of the games he worked on the 3ds eshop as a tribute eventually, so more people can rediscover them. like earthbound, pokemon gold/silver etc. wondering where things will go from here.)

his charm and playfulness in the Directs will be missed.
thanks for taking us on this journey.


----------



## Mario. (Jul 13, 2015)

Rest in  peace Iwata it will never be the same without you in Nintendo direct


----------



## xiaonu (Jul 13, 2015)

Wow.. This is unexpected.. There was never any mention of his condition previously of him going through anything was there?
Rest in peace , Mr. iwata. You will be missed and not forgotten. Nintendos legacy will live on in your honor.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Jul 13, 2015)

rest in peace, Iwata

and please understand that your legacy will live on in our hearts


----------



## pokedude729 (Jul 13, 2015)

I'm honestly surprise noboidy has posted Taps yet. I'm here to rectify that.


----------



## SockHead (Jul 13, 2015)

I was live during a stream when I found out, pretty sad :/


----------



## Lancelot (Jul 13, 2015)

RIP Iwata. Thanks for everything


----------



## Zanessa (Jul 13, 2015)

He did so much for so many people. 
Rest easy, Satoru Iwata. 

Thank you for what you've done.


----------



## Justin (Jul 13, 2015)

Rest in peace man. Thank you and we will miss you dearly.

The amount of times I've stayed up to 3 or 4 in the morning just to watch some charming old man speak Japanese I can't understand in front of a camera for half an hour...


----------



## crystalmilktea (Jul 13, 2015)

Rest in peace  Thanks for your vision and being such a happy part of so many people's lives


----------



## Akeea (Jul 13, 2015)

RIP Iwata! Thank you for making the games that you're involved made possible! You may gone physically, but memories of you will live on in our hearts!


----------



## starcharmer (Jul 13, 2015)

I cried when I heard the news. He did *so, so* much. 

RIP Iwata. Thank you so much for your spirit and everything you did. You will be missed.


----------



## Justin (Jul 13, 2015)

Put together a memorial banner.


----------



## Kaiserin (Jul 13, 2015)

Justin said:


> Put together a memorial banner.



Looks like they already Did.❤


----------



## Chaotix (Jul 13, 2015)

Thank you for the memories Satori Iwata and you will be missed by so many including myself. 

Now i'm gonna play some games cause Iwata wanted everyone to have fun playing video games so thats what ill do.


----------



## Wrathie83 (Jul 13, 2015)

R.i.p Satoru, will miss your bowing, arm stretched out and the "please take a look" moments in the Nintendo directs.  xx


----------



## Javocado (Jul 13, 2015)

Some neat Miiverse posts.


----------



## Chaotix (Jul 13, 2015)

This seems more fitting.


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 13, 2015)

RIP Iwata may he rest in peace 

I'm wondering how Nintendo will fare without him...


----------



## JasonBurrows (Jul 13, 2015)

RIP Satoru Iwata. You were and are an amazing person! 
I am going to dedicate my Ness amiibo in your memory.


----------



## Kamineon (Jul 13, 2015)

So so sad. It is a great loss within the Nintendo community. 

I saw this on Twitter and although so upsetting it is still very fitting to a great man.


----------



## Hyoshido (Jul 13, 2015)

Normally I'd do a "RIP in pasta" as a non serious joke, but this man, this ****ing man was one of the biggest faces in Nintendo history and it's a shame to see him have to go, But it was going to happen eventually, he didn't deserve to die but that's the sad thing about life when it takes people out like this.

May he go jump with the Mario's, Hunt for heart containers with elf boys, frolic around in dream land or even pet some Nintendogs, I hope his journey to the other side will be his most peaceful, he will be missed by friends, family and even Nintendo fans.

Rest in peace.


----------



## awesomeelle2001 (Jul 13, 2015)

Rest in Peace.
Your brought smiles to people of all ages.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Jul 13, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> Normally I'd do a "RIP in pasta" as a non serious joke, but this man, this ****ing man was one of the biggest faces in gaming history



yes, he was


----------



## device (Jul 13, 2015)

such a sad time for many nintendo fans rip only 55 years old

hopefully shigeru miyamoto will be the new president of nintendo


----------



## Hika (Jul 13, 2015)

Rest In Peace.
Legit crying now, sigh.


----------



## Hyoshido (Jul 13, 2015)

LambdaDelta said:


> yes, he was


I was gonna say of gaming history, but a big part of this generation of gamers wouldn't really know who Iwata was unless they were into Nintendo systems, but I could be wrong here.

In that case, I hope I am wrong because the guy was just so nice to be honest, even when he was telling us to "Please Understand"


----------



## LambdaDelta (Jul 13, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> I was gonna say of gaming history, but a big part of this generation of gamers wouldn't really know who Iwata was unless they were into Nintendo systems, but I could be wrong here.
> 
> In that case, I hope I am wrong because the guy was just so nice to be honest, even when he was telling us to "Please Understand"



the current generation being rather narrow-minded still doesn't change how notable he was though

especially when said generation has a lot of people that don't care about much of ANY faces in the gaming industry, and as such treats the medium as simply disposable entertainment without a real care to those involved in the creation process


----------



## fancyrue (Jul 13, 2015)

This was so unexpected, it utterly broke my heart... me and my boyfriend were both crying at the news last night. Iwata was such an amazing man and always brought a smile to my face.. He always did his best to bring people happiness and fun with all the wonderful games he worked on, and he'll live on forever in those stories. 
Thank you, Satoru Iwata.


----------



## Kaiserin (Jul 13, 2015)

"Please understand" -Satoru Iwata

"I understand" - Suika Nine


----------



## hiiragicrossing (Jul 13, 2015)




----------



## Envy (Jul 13, 2015)

Very sad news. I'm crying. T.T

It even hits very close to home. It's in great part because Iwata was a CEO who was all about bringing news directly to us consumers, and he did it personally in appearance through frequent media like Nintendo Directs and Iwata Asks.

People always made fun of him in his Nintendo Direct appearances. I know they weren't mean-spirited jokes in any way, shape or form, but it still kind of bothers me a little bit. Even still, it just proves that Iwata put himself out there, and not only did he do that, but he did it with personality. Something which Nintendo has been so great about in recent years. While everyone else are either firm men in suits, or just generically talking about how their games are "epic" and "cinematic", Iwata and Nintendo did things such as get personally made Muppet-style puppets for E3. They are a treasure, and so has Iwata been, being the one who has brought all of this media to us to begin with.

I had no idea he was _this_ sick. I feel bad for ever complaining about that several months where we didn't get a Direct. I didn't recognize exactly how much Nintendo Directs were his creation, nor did I ever think this illness would take him away from us.

My heart goes out to his friends and family so much.


----------



## LaserArrow (Jul 13, 2015)

I was surprised and saddened to hear the news of Iwata's passing. He did a lot for Nintendo. I hope whoever the next CEO is manages to keep the Nintendo spirit going.


----------



## Squidward (Jul 13, 2015)

This is such sad news, R.I.P. in peace Iwata.


----------



## Trundle (Jul 13, 2015)




----------



## Dinosaurz (Jul 13, 2015)

Trundle said:


>


Omg, the feels. *cries* THE FEELS


----------



## Mairmalade (Jul 13, 2015)

My friends and I in mumble couldn't believe it at first. Such a cool guy -- truly unfortunate he passed away.


----------



## Pharaoh (Jul 13, 2015)

Heartbreaking news, I couldn't believe it. Brilliant man, he left a lot behind. RIP.


----------



## Blu Rose (Jul 13, 2015)

flags are at half-mast today




photo credit to aaron greenberg


----------



## Rasumii (Jul 13, 2015)

I heard, this is so awful. He did so much for Nintendo and for the gaming world.


----------



## Dinosaurz (Jul 13, 2015)

F**k you cancer. I'm coming for you cancer. First my cat, now my childhood hero? Screw you.


----------



## Blu Rose (Jul 13, 2015)

actually, one other thing too

it's amazing how much one person you've never really known the name of before (being a new-generation nintendo gamer who only really uses the internet for tbt, hotmail and pokecommunity nowadays) can affect you when they die


----------



## Dolby (Jul 13, 2015)

Rest in peace Iwata


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Jul 13, 2015)

"Please Understand"

. R.I.P Iwata. We will miss you dearly. ;-;


----------



## Wewikk (Jul 13, 2015)




----------



## Mekan1 (Jul 13, 2015)

R.I.P Satoru Iwata. We will never forget what you have done to revolutionize the video game industry.


----------



## FancyThat (Jul 13, 2015)

Such a shame, he will be greatly missed RIP.


----------



## Earthboundfan#1 (Jul 13, 2015)

I'm so upset. ;~;
He will be missed by many people.
He was amazing at his job. ;~;

- - - Post Merge - - -

O6 December 1959 (55)- 11 July 2015.
R.I.P.


----------



## 00jachna (Jul 13, 2015)

I will never understand how such a thing could ever happen

R.I.P


----------



## Dra Machi (Jul 13, 2015)

I went on Miiverse to post my sadness, but the comment box was full, it's in my activity feed.
RIP Iwata, you were such an inspiration.


----------



## Rasha (Jul 13, 2015)

Oh my god I just knew...
RIP Iwata san, you will be missed


----------



## Yuki Nagato (Jul 13, 2015)

Awful news. RIP to the legend.


----------



## Amissapanda (Jul 13, 2015)

RIP, Satoru Iwata. I've loved Nintendo since I was old enough to hold an NES controller in my hand. If not for him, EarthBound, one of the games that changed my childhood, inspired me into the creative branches I enjoy, and continues to inspire me well into adulthood, never would have made it passed the programming stage. His hard work and dedication has brought me and countless others on this earth years of fun and a true passion for gaming. I would not be the same person that I am today without his efforts, time, and everything he has done to make games fun for everyone. Thank you, Iwata-san.

He's in a better place now, but he will be sorely missed. Thank you for all that you've done for us and my condolences to his family and friends for this immense loss. He was a great man and has left a great legacy.


----------



## Enny156 (Jul 13, 2015)

Such sad news!  Rest in peace Iwata-san!


----------



## StarryACNL (Jul 13, 2015)

Rest in peace Mr Iwata,
As of the 11th of July 2015, the gaming community has a huge hole in it, but he is now in a better place, and making everyone around him happy, just like he made us happy.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Jul 13, 2015)

This is really sad news. Rest in peace, Mr. Iwata.


----------



## HopeForHyrule (Jul 13, 2015)

This man really raised the bar for what a CEO should be: engaging, selfless and kind. This is the man who took a 50% pay cut after the 3DS launch because of lackluster sales (to put it mildly), is the reason Kirby even exists, as well as Earthbound and I have no idea how Nintendo is going to fill his shoes.

As a gamer, he knew what fans wanted and always tried his best to keep us happy.


----------



## inkling (Jul 13, 2015)

I was in shock when I found out last night. This is so sad.


----------



## Ashtot (Jul 13, 2015)

so sad


----------



## Matt0106 (Jul 13, 2015)

Rest in Peace Iwata. And thank you for giving the childhood that I've always wanted! :'(


----------



## vurren (Jul 13, 2015)

He was so young and full of life... his memory will live on through the childhoods he created </3


----------



## Mini Mario (Jul 13, 2015)

Don't worry Iwata, you don't need to plead to us to understand, loyal fans have always understood.

R.I.P.


----------



## Mango (Jul 13, 2015)

this is seriously so sad like wow i think im going to cry?? i loved him he was such an amazing person rip in peace


----------



## Goth (Jul 13, 2015)

We will never forget you Iwata


----------



## Lancelot (Jul 13, 2015)




----------



## JasonBurrows (Jul 13, 2015)

Sorry if this sounds extreme, but whoever was completely butthurt about E3 2015... I hope they now live with regret... *I know the two happenings were not related... But I frankly don't care...*

I was hoping for Animal Crossing for Nintendo Wii U at E3 2015, but before E3 started, I knew that if it was not revealed at E3... oh well... If I don't get a game that I'D LIKE at E3, life carries on.

*But Iwata. Rest In Peace! You are AMAZING! *


----------



## Nebuladark (Jul 13, 2015)

R.I.P. Mr Iwata darn yesterday my sis her cat (Which I loved as well) now Iwata tomorrow who's next? I feel like Cosmo in that crimson chin vs Crash Nebula Episode (From Fairly odd parents)


----------



## JasonBurrows (Jul 13, 2015)

Nebuladark said:


> R.I.P. Mr Iwata darn yesterday my sis her cat (Which I loved as well) now Iwata tomorrow who's next? I feel like Cosmo in that crimson chin vs Crash Nebula Episode (From Fairly odd parents)


Did you say your sister? If yes, my sympathies are with you and whoever has lost someone dear to them.


----------



## Zanessa (Jul 13, 2015)

This is just.. wow..


----------



## mitzi_crossing (Jul 13, 2015)

May he rest in peace, and love and regards to all his friends and family!


----------



## Orieii (Jul 13, 2015)

This is so sad  R.I.P Satoru Iwata <3
55 is a really young age to pass away..


----------



## JasonBurrows (Jul 13, 2015)

I don't know if this is bad or good, but I deeply feel this music sounds like a recollection of all good Satoru Iwata did as CEO.

It is quite upbeat, yes, but it does sound like an appropriate song as the music sounds like looking back on all of the good IMHO.






Seriously! RIP Iwata!


----------



## Erinnicole (Jul 13, 2015)

he meant a lot to me.  a very tragic loss, indeed--may he rest in peace.


----------



## Nebuladark (Jul 13, 2015)

JasonBurrows said:


> Did you say your sister? If yes, my sympathies are with you and whoever has lost someone dear to them.



no I said my sis her cat she was the owner of the kitten who died of kidney failures yesterday  (But I loved that cat as well)


----------



## JasonBurrows (Jul 13, 2015)

Nebuladark said:


> no I said my sis her cat she was the owner of the kitten who died of kidney failures yesterday  (But I loved that cat as well)


I do apologise. I misread.


----------



## Jarrad (Jul 13, 2015)

JasonBurrows said:


> I don't know if this is bad or good, but I deeply feel this music sounds like a recollection of all good Satoru Iwata did as CEO.
> 
> It is quite upbeat, yes, but it does sound like an appropriate song as the music sounds like looking back on all of the good IMHO.
> 
> ...



I think this would be more appropriate 





The silver lining is that Iwata's legacy will always live as long as Nintendo makes games!

RIP Iwata x


----------



## JasonBurrows (Jul 13, 2015)

Jarrad said:


> I think this would be more appropriate
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes. His legacy will live on.
Would you semi-agree with my video though? My video was more to celebrate his life.

I guess your song first as he is no longer on this Earth and it is a deeply sad time, but then my song second to celebrate the fantastic person that he was.


----------



## Nebuladark (Jul 13, 2015)

JasonBurrows said:


> I do apologise. I misread.



It's ok.


----------



## Perri (Jul 13, 2015)

I'm going to find banana and hold it proudly in his honor.

Along with my Dad, one of the few people who got me into gaming. He was so young. I didn't hear of anything until I logged onto the server...wow.


----------



## aetherene (Jul 13, 2015)

I was so upset when I found out he passed away. He's amazing and had a hand in a lot of Nintendo games. I love reading about his life because he's made so many people happy with his games. Plus, he's just an upstanding guy. So thank you to him for making the games of my childhood even better (like condensing Pokemon Gold and Silver to program Kanto into the game) and everything that he's done.


----------



## abc123wee (Jul 13, 2015)

My life wouldn't be the same without him.
Rest in peace


----------



## Dreamy Luigi (Jul 13, 2015)

I haven't been a Nintendo fan for long so it's hard to understand the large impact he had, but I do understand that he did have one, and my life wouldn't be the same without him. 

May he rest is peace.


----------



## Ste (Jul 13, 2015)

Rest in piece 
=(


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Jul 13, 2015)

ZanessaGaily said:


> This is just.. wow..


This is no coincidence, this is the work of God. They need to make a Rainbow Road track for Mario Kart 8 about him when they make another DLC pack.


----------



## pokedude729 (Jul 13, 2015)

Speaking of Rainbow Road


----------



## Akimari (Jul 13, 2015)

Trundle said:


>



No more of this, please, my heart cannot take it ;3;


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Jul 13, 2015)

pokedude729 said:


> Speaking of Rainbow Road


"Its a road that you goooo. When you dieeee." Perfectly fits this thread.


----------



## pokedude729 (Jul 13, 2015)

Paperboy012305 said:


> "Its a road that you goooo. When you dieeee." Perfectly fits this thread.



That's why I posted it.


----------



## Lancelot (Jul 13, 2015)

Jarrad said:


> I think this would be more appropriate
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Idk why but I thought this song...


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Jul 13, 2015)

pokedude729 said:


> That's why I posted it.


Clever you!


----------



## pokedude729 (Jul 13, 2015)

There's also a petition to make an Iwata Amiibo.

https://www.change.org/p/nintendo-create-an-amiibo-of-satoru-iwata

- - - Post Merge - - -

"No matter the farewell, I think the most appropriate thing to say is, 'We'll meet again.' We are friends so we'll see each other again. There is nothing strange about saying it. Yeah, we'll meet again. Even if you didn't have the chance to put into words how sudden it was going to be, how far you'd be traveling, or how you went much earlier than expected, I know you went wearing your best. You always put yourself second to others no matter what, helping anyone who needed it whenever they needed it. You were that kind of friend. Although you may have been a little selfish for the first time ever by taking this journey. 

The truth is, though, that I still don't believe any of it. I feel like I am going to receive a message from you inviting me out to eat at any moment. I wouldn't mind if you were to ask me like always if I had some free time. If you did, I'd ask you as well. Still, "we'll meet again." It would be great to hear from you whenever and wherever; I'll being calling to you too. I'll call if I have something to discuss or I want to tell you a great new idea I've had. We'll meet again. Then again, you're here with me now." — Shigesato Itoi


----------



## Nunnafinga (Jul 13, 2015)

A Tumblr user called peachbunny made this.


----------



## Jeremy (Jul 13, 2015)

Blu Rose said:


> flags are at half-mast today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RainbowNotes (Jul 13, 2015)

Nunnafinga said:


> View attachment 133143
> A Tumblr user called peachbunny made this.



that is is extremely sweet ;o;; everyone misses him so much. but we all must remember that we are very greatfull for this wonderful man.


----------



## Applelicious (Jul 13, 2015)

You guys remember this video when Reggie and Iwata announce amiibo's for supersmash bros v.v...


----------



## Alice (Jul 13, 2015)

I couldnt believe this when i first read it this morning. Then i read the tweets, and the posts on miiverse, the tributes for him everywhere. The art. Oh my god. I just started crying at that point.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Part of what kills me too, is that well never see pleasant face addressing us during the directs ever again.


----------



## Holla (Jul 13, 2015)

What a wonderful amazing man Iwata was. This is a very sad time in gaming history he will be greatly missed... Just goes to show how dangerous Cancer really is. It can target anyone and there's not a whole lot that can be done to help. 

I thank you so much Iwata for giving me wonderful friends via gaming as I was a lonely child growing up. May you rest in peace knowing you have done many great things.


----------



## Blu Rose (Jul 13, 2015)

Jeremy said:


>



i started crying as i was going through town with my mom today in her car because a lot of technology-esque businesses have their american flags down too
although that might be for a different reason altogether it just made me really sad


----------



## ObeseMudkipz (Jul 13, 2015)

Saw this on reddit


----------



## Javocado (Jul 13, 2015)

I snapped this up on Smash 4 a little while ago.
It took a while, but I'm glad with how it came out.
:''')


----------



## Jeremy (Jul 13, 2015)

Javocado said:


> I snapped this up on Smash 4 a little while ago.
> It took a while, but I'm glad with how it came out.
> :''')



Nice!  Related:


----------



## Boidoh (Jul 13, 2015)

Monkey D Luffy said:


> Idk why but I thought this song...



Idk why but I thought of this song...


----------



## pokedude729 (Jul 13, 2015)

Jeremy said:


> Nice!  Related:



Also related


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Jul 14, 2015)

Who's the new president...? Anyways...I can't believe it's a already 3 days since he died ;-;. I can hear his voice saying: Hello everyone! I'm Satoru Iwata. President and CEO of Nintendo. Today on this Nintendo Direct....*sniff* Who's gonna replace him now?


----------



## Gandalf (Jul 14, 2015)

These videos are all so heavy. I think it's going to take a little more time to fully come terms with how much I'm going to miss his face and humour in the nintendo world. Already it's all feeling pretty bleak.

We've definitely lost someone special far too early in Mr. Iwata, but what a legacy it is that he's helped to build. His games and charm will enrich our gaming spaces for many more years to come, even if he isn't still with us.


----------



## Dinosaurz (Jul 14, 2015)

A day after his death. At Nintendo headquarters.
It has to be a sign


----------



## Applelicious (Jul 14, 2015)

I am glad I bought Balloon Fight on my 3ds its such a great game and all. Watching Nintendo direct now just won't be the same no more I know I still have faith in Nintendo though.


----------



## JellyLu (Jul 14, 2015)

Thank you Mr. Iwata. Nintendo has had a huge impact on my life, especially Pokemon which has been with me since I was very young;; R.I.P.


----------



## Stalfos (Jul 14, 2015)

You will be missed Iwata-san. T-T


----------



## Chipped-Teacup (Jul 14, 2015)

His reformation of the gaming industry and of millions of minds have left a mark that a rare few can or ever will match. Satoru Iwata, you will be missed greatly, and remembered with the warmth and admiration that you exerted so wonderfully yourself.


----------



## Celestefey (Jul 14, 2015)

Slammint said:


> A day after his death. At Nintendo headquarters.
> It has to be a sign



It's Rainbow Road! He is being sent 'directly' to heaven. 

Aahh but honestly, I remember waking up on Monday, checking my Twitter and seeing a tweet that said "I can't believe Iwata passed away". I just felt so... In shock?? It was so unexpected. I just couldn't believe it. Then I saw even more tweets and I just felt a sinking feeling in my chest. I've honestly never felt so upset over like a celebrity dying before (I'm not sure how to describe it lol). I mean I have experienced the death of a family member and I was absolutely devastated over that but... For some reason, when like celebrities or famous people die, I don't usually feel upset. I mean, it is sad, but it's like... I lack the connection with them. But with Iwata... Yeah, I won't lie, I felt like crying to be honest!

I think Iwata had something special that no gaming president could ever have. Sony don't have it. Microsoft don't have it. But Nintendo... They did have it. Because of Iwata. Iwata was just such a genuine person with such a kind soul and someone who deeply cared about their customers and their videogames. Iwata wanted to make the best games possible. He wanted to create games that EVERYONE could enjoy, regardless of their age, gender, race, sexuality, and so on and so forth. I always hate it when I see people bash Nintendo because they make "kiddy games" or that their games are too "cartoony". Because... 1... How is that necessarily a bad thing? And 2, they're REALLY fun. Nintendo have impacted my life so much. Animal Crossing was the first game I ever played, and from that day on, I realised that videogames were really fun, and could be enjoyed by everyone. I felt a bit afraid at first, because I thought I wouldn't be good at it. But then I realised, hey, I could be good at it. And it's all thanks to Nintendo. And all the people that work there. Including Iwata. I mean he even CUT his salary when Nintendo weren't doing so well, just to stop other people lower down in the company from being fired. He cared that much about his employees. He wanted them to carry on being creative and making amazing games. 

I mean, Iwata was one of us. He connected with all of us. Maybe that's why we are all so upset. 

I'm sad that he has gone. He is irreplaceable, and truly an incredible man. Nintendo will never be the same without him. But I know that, for sure, they will carry on making great games, and Iwata's legacy will live on.

I am directly sending my thanks and love to you, Iwata.


----------



## MayorBenjamin (Jul 14, 2015)

Requiescat in Pace Saturu


----------



## CJODell62 (Jul 15, 2015)

Rest in peace, Mr. Iwata. You will be sorely missed.


----------



## Brad (Jul 15, 2015)

This just sorta hit me....

Do you think this why they did the puppet thing at E3?


----------



## NewLeaf13 (Jul 16, 2015)

I found out about his passing Sunday evening looking through my instagram and I saw something about Iwata died and I thought it was a hoax, but when I looked it up....


----------



## L. Lawliet (Jul 16, 2015)

*Thank  You*

Thank you, for making people laugh. 
thank you, for touching the lives of millions of people. 
Thank you, for making the games that would shape my childhood.
Thank you, for being a confident leader.
Thank you, for  making sense of this huge industry we know as gaming.
Thank you, Mr. Iwata. 

May your soul rest at ease.


----------



## kelpy (Jul 16, 2015)

I found out on Reddit..
I was reading something about fantasy life.
And I saw the banner said something about Iwata passing away, so I clicked the thing that said "Learn more here"
I thought it was a joke.. Sadly it wasn't.

Iwata, you'll be missed. Thank you for being so awesome and caring about video games, and not the wallets of the people who play them. <3


----------



## raeyoung (Jul 16, 2015)

Jas0n said:


> Rest in peace, banana man.



Yes, R.I.P. Satoru (Banana Man) Iwata... 
May you entertain the angels and better yet
watch over the Gamers' Union and look as
it grows and smile. Because you changed
the world and completed lives. You made
a difference to millions of people. We're
proud of you. Our idol, our distant friend, 
our influence.
"On my business card, I'm a corporate president,
In my mind, I am a game developer,
but in my heart, I am a gamer."
-Satoru Iwata


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 16, 2015)

I wonder if Mario, Peach, Donkey Kong, and all the others are riding up on their karts with him to heaven on that rainbow road....

RIP Iwata, we all already miss you ; ;


----------



## shunishu (Jul 17, 2015)

is nintendo ever gonna post anything again.. ? i mean its been almost a week and the splatfest is tomorrow.. i know it's a difficult time, but they havent done much to commemorate him, besides this banner on the iwata asks page and some short tweets days after.. i mean really..
they should really release the games he worked on on the 3ds eshop (earthbound,pokemon gold/silver, balloon flight..) and donate some proceeds to cancer research.

hope there atleast nintendo minute coming later..


----------



## russiancars (Jul 17, 2015)

shunishu said:


> is nintendo ever gonna post anything again.. ? i mean its been almost a week and the splatfest is tomorrow.. i know it's a difficult time, but they havent done much to commemorate him, besides this banner on the iwata asks page and some short tweets days after.. i mean really..
> they should really release the games he worked on on the 3ds eshop (earthbound,pokemon gold/silver, balloon flight..) and donate some proceeds to cancer research.
> 
> hope there atleast nintendo minute coming later..



Like us, they're probably still reeling from his death.

I hope they do something to commemorate him in a constructive way as you've mentioned, but I think they have every reason and right to mourn for as long as they need before reaching out to the public. Patience is our greatest asset and showing humility and respect might be more important than demanding more coverage in light of this beautiful man's tragic passing.


----------



## cannedcommunism (Jul 17, 2015)

Nintendo shall never be the same without him. RIP.


----------



## kelpy (Jul 17, 2015)

FoxWolf64 said:


> Nintendo shall never be the same without him. RIP.



Very, very true.
We'll miss you, Iwata! <3


----------



## KittenLovesJamJam (Jul 18, 2015)

*Very deeply saddened when I saw the news. Rest in peace, I'm sure Nintendo won't be the same without you, Iwata. *


----------



## shunishu (Jul 19, 2015)

there's a petition for an iwata amiibo figure ^^
https://www.change.org/p/nintendo-create-an-amiibo-of-satoru-iwata

imagine playing as iwata in mario maker


----------



## Derpykat (Jul 19, 2015)

I'm definetly singing.
Woke up, checked my twitter, saw trending hashtags.
RIP Iwata. He was a wonderful man.


----------

